# فكرة السيارات ذات الدفع الرباعي



## م.محمود جمال (27 أبريل 2009)

بداية فكرة الدفع الرباعي 


الدفع الرباعي 

من هنا ظهرت الحاجة لنظام الدفع الرباعي. كما يدل الاسم، فإن الدفع الرباعي يقوم باستغلال الإطارات الأربعة جميعها في تسيير السيارة والتحكم بها. يعني ذلك أن هذه التقنية المطورة قد قامت باستغلال جميع طاقة المحرك؛ ومن ثم توزيعها على الإطارات الأربعة جميعها. 

وبالتالي تقوم الإطارات الأربعة بدفع السيارة في وقت واحد فيتمكن السائق من التحكم والسيطرة على السيارة بشكل كبير في أغلب الظروف حتى لو تطلب الأمر تحميل أوزان ثقيلة أو الخروج للطرق الوعرة. 

يمكن القول بأن علبه التروس هي التكنولوجيا الرئيسية المستخدمة في تقنية الدفع الرباعي، فهي تقوم بتوزيع القوة المتولدة من المحرك على المحورين الخلفي والأمامي في نفس الوقت، وهو ما يعني أن الإطارات جميعها تقوم بدفع السيارة، إلا أن نسبة التوزيع تختلف طبقا لمدى تماسك كل محور بالطريق، كما تحتوي علبة توزيع الحركة على عقل إلكتروني صغير يقوم باحتساب احتكاك كل إطار بالطريق، فإذا حدث وانزلق أحد الإطارات يقوم هذا العقل الإلكتروني بالتصرف وإصدار رد فعل معاكس لتلافي الانزلاق الحاصل. فمثلا عند انزلاق أحد الإطارات الخلفية من السيارة يقوم العقل الإلكتروني بتحويل نسبة كبيرة من طاقة المحرك للمحور الأمامي حيث يكون التماسك بدرجة أكبر من المحور الخلفي المتعرض للانزلاق، وتكون النتيجة أن السائق لا يشعر بالتغير الذي حدث على أنظمة الدفع بالسيارة وكل ما يشعر به هو السيطرة الدائمة. 

أنواع الدفع الرباعي 


الدفع الرباعي الدائم 



هناك أنواع من تقنية الدفع الرباعي. النوع الأول وهو ما يعرف باسم الدفع الرباعي الدائم، والنوع الثاني يعرف باسم الدفع الرباعي الجزئي. 

الدفع الرباعي الدائم هو النظام الأساسي والأصلي الذي بدأت به تقنية الدفع الرباعي. تتمثل تقنية الدفع الرباعي الدائم بأن قوة المحرك تتوزع دائما على العجلات الأربع مهما كانت الظروف القيادية. بمعنى آخر، يقوم نظام الدفع الرباعي باحتساب قوة التماسك لكل الإطارات طوال الوقت ومهما كانت الظروف القيادية، ويقوم بإعادة توزيع نسب القوة على المحاور طبقا لتعرضها للانزلاق. يفضل هذا النظام السائقون الذين يقودون دوما على الطرقات الوعرة الجبلية أو في مواسم الأمطار الغزيرة. 

أما الدفع الرباعي الجزئي فإن السيارة في حالات القيادة العادية تقوم بالتصرف كسيارة ذات دفع ثنائي؛ حيث تكون أغلب قوة المحرك موجهة لأحد المحاور بنسبة 90% و10% للمحور الآخر، وهو ما يولد الإحساس لدى السائق بأن السيارة ذات دفع ثنائي. أما في حال القيادة على الطرق الوعرة أو الزلقة وواجه أحد الإطارات خطر الانزلاق، فإن العقل الإلكتروني الموجود في علبة توزيع الحركة ينشط ويقوم بمعرفة محور الحركة الذي يواجه الانزلاق، وبالتالي تحويل نسبة أكبر من الطاقة المولدة من المحرك للمحور الذي يتمتع بنسبة ثبات أكبر على الطريق ليوفر أكبر قدر ممكن من السيطرة على السائق. 

ويوجد أيضا نوعان من 
الدفع الرباعي الجزئي: 

النوع الأول: يكون التحكم فيه بواسطة العقل الإلكتروني فقط، وليس للسائق أي مقدرة على التدخل أو تعديل التحكم كما يوجد في سيارة (Honda CR-V) على سبيل المثال. 

النوع الثاني: يكون التحكم فيه للسائق فقط وبدون تدخل أي إلكترونيات فيه، لكن يشترط أن يكون السائق - في هذه الحال – خبيرا في التحكم في الدفع الرباعي كما يوجد في سيارة (Toyota Land Cruiser) على سبيل المثال. 

أي النظامين أفضل؟ 

قد يعتقد البعض أن نظام الدفع الرباعي هو النظام المثالي للسيارات. ربما كان الأمر كذلك، لكن المعروف أن لا شيء في هذه الدنيا كامل. يعيب هذا النظام ارتفاع الوزن والتعقيد الإلكتروني وأحيانا الميكانيكي، وهو ما يعني تلقائيا ارتفاعا في سعر بيع السيارة وسعر إجراء الصيانة اللازمة، لكنه يبقى في نفس الوقت الحل الأنسب في بعض الحالات؛ فبعض السيارات الرياضية المشهورة مثل Porsche Carrera 4 والفخمة مثل Audi A8 على سبيل المثال لا الحصر تعتمد على هذه التقنية لتوفير أقصى درجات التحكم والثبات والأمان لهذه السيارات بغض النظر عن السلبيات التي ذكرناها سابقا. إذن السائق هو الشخص المناسب لتحديد نظام الدفع المناسب لاحتياجاته 
منقوللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (27 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (27 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (27 أبريل 2009)




----------



## الصمــــــود (28 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ياعزيزي على المعلومات الحلوه

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mwya (28 أبريل 2009)

very good info.
thanks


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## عبد الحميد غنايم (29 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم على الاهتمام .....


----------



## اللورد900 (1 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank:14:


----------



## mohammad dawod (2 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على هذا الكلام وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## vendetta (2 مايو 2009)

حلو جدا بس ممكن معلومات عن الموضوع ده او كتاب 
بالانجليزى لو امكن ؟



؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررينننننننننننننننننن


----------



## اراس الكردي (5 مايو 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات مهندس محمود


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 مايو 2009)

الف شكر اخى
تقبل مرورى


----------



## زيد جبار (5 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا على المعلومات


----------



## سمير شربك (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للإستاذ محمود على هذا الموضوع


----------



## shadi-ayman (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## virtualknight (19 فبراير 2010)

معلومات قيمة فعلا فشكرا لك


----------



## egysea (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم , معلومات مفيدة


----------



## شيبه اول (27 مارس 2010)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 أبريل 2010)

كلام جميل تقبل تحياتي


----------

